# long hair white fur.....?



## sharky666 (Nov 21, 2008)

Anyone got any in there interiors....????Where to go in L.A area to get fur Thanks vatos...!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sharky666_@Jul 22 2009, 10:56 PM~14554976
> *Anyone got any in there interiors....????Where to go in L.A area to get fur Thanks vatos...!
> *


:ugh: I think that went out in the 80's


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

You could find some of these:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 23 2009, 10:35 AM~14558516
> *You could find some of these:
> 
> 
> ...


I dont agree with your signature , but hey thats your opinion


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 23 2009, 05:11 AM~14557803
> *:ugh: I think that went out in the 80's
> *


i still dig it sucka


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Jul 23 2009, 07:23 PM~14563501
> *i still dig it sucka
> *


:thumbsup: sucka :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

my 53 lac is gonna have anger hair seats,rear deck and door panels :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Jul 24 2009, 05:55 PM~14572882
> *my 53 lac is gonna have anger hair seats,rear deck and door panels :yes:
> *


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

i found some at a fabric shop white and black it's called grizzly fur


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

THOSE SPEAKER COVERS ARE ...VERY OLD SCHOOL... CHEECH AND CHONG STYLE...


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i wanted to do my whole interior done like that but its to hot outside :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Jul 27 2009, 11:18 PM~14599142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those make it look like you got a organ in your car.......... Might be a hit at the church shows :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sharky666_@Jul 22 2009, 07:56 PM~14554976
> *Anyone got any in there interiors....????Where to go in L.A area to get fur Thanks vatos...!
> *


this might sound cheap. but i found some imatation fur at walmart for 2 somthing a yard.


----------



## soul sam'ri (Apr 19, 2003)

Walmart!!!! I'm looking today!


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

Joanne Fabrics in the valley have it, got some there a while ago


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soul sam'ri_@Sep 7 2009, 11:41 AM~15002544
> *Walmart!!!! I'm looking today!
> *


I was hopeing that you were going to change your mind


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

i got mine from hancock fabrics. short fur was $7 a yard and the long fur was $15 a yard. i covered my old olds in it, those were the days


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Sep 9 2009, 01:11 AM~15022543
> *i got mine from hancock fabrics. short fur was $7 a yard and the long fur was $15 a yard. i covered my old olds in it, those were the days
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 10 2009, 05:21 AM~15036033
> *:|
> *


x2, not tastefully done..... but i cant lie, i had a black coupe deville baby lac with a booty kit when i was like 18 that i done everything BUT the seats in baby blue fur with pink dingle-balls :biggrin: 

no pics cuz that was in like 99-00 before digital cams were around/affordable


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

that was disposable cam pics. and the was halfway through, i never had any pics of it fully done with the white seats and shit, not all fur


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

done the seats in my 53


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

That stuff looks like its gone be a BIIIIITCH to clean and also fall apart quickly


----------

